# New video of Murphy the 18" prochilodus (flag tail, fei feng, charming phoenix)



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

I haven't been around bcaquaria for a while so I thought I would drop by and post a new video of our 180 gallon tank.

We sometimes forget how unusual it is to have a 18" pet fish. There is good footage of Trevor petting Murphy and, further along in the video, a closeup of the front of the tank and Murphy coming up to see what I'm doing. Also, our female/male Bala sharks are chasing each other around, the clown loaches are out and about and one of the L144 bristlenose plecos hangs out with the big guys.

Enjoy.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to see you back Anessa  I was thinking about Murphy a week or so ago when there were some new LF & FS Phoenix threads ...Murphy looks awesome! Nice clown loaches too!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

NICE~~

That's how I feed my flagtail too ).


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Murphy looks great.
I sure miss my flagtail.

Sent from my GT-P1000R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

nice flagtail! i kept one for a while. i really enjoy them


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

That is one well fed and well taken care off fei feng flagtail. Nice video.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh my  - what a cutie. That's gotta be a beast of a fish to dwarf a 180 tank like that. I love how the Bala sharks play tag with each other. Thanks so much for posting the update. Murphy looks like a pretty happy, well taken care of guy


----------

